# Judenbeobachtung



## Iwasamwillbe (Aug 20, 2019)

This thread is where certain people in this forum can bring up images, texts, imageboard posts, news articles, etc. that show how corrosive an influence the Jews are in both past and present, and _why_ they are corrosive and how the Holocaust never happened but it should have. Other people, of course, can defend the Jews here as well, with their own citations.

Let us start of this thread right, with how a deep analysis of two PlayStation 2 video games shows that they are actually analogies for the insidious and subversive nature of Jews.

Credits to @Haramburger for this:









						The Hidden Meaning of Shadow of the Colossus & ICO | Counter-Currents Publishing
					

5,975 words Shadow of the Colossus is an artistic and technical triumph that looms large on lists of top video games, with an average score of ninety-one percent on review aggregator Metacritic. It is




					www.counter-currents.com
				






> _Shadow of the Colossus_ is an artistic and technical triumph that looms large on lists of top video games, with an average score of ninety-one percent on review aggregator _Metacritic_. It is rightly considered a masterpiece. Originally released in 2005 for the PlayStation 2, it was reissued in high definition on Playstation 3, and got a full makeover on Playstation 4 last year. Several games have paid homage to its designs, and it has been optioned for a film adaptation.[1]
> 
> _Shadow of the Colossus_ is a game shrouded in mystery, partly because game designer and director Fumito Ueda’s philosophy is design by subtraction. He holds his cards close to his chest, and in so doing allows the player’s imagination to fill in the blanks. At first glance, its minimalist introduction doesn’t give us much to go on. At just under fourteen minutes, it would be wise to view it before reading further (see it on YouTube), but it’s summarized as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 20, 2019)

Jews are okay people.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 20, 2019)

what percentage of kiwifarms users are jews?? what percentage of kiwifarms users who post moronic takes in deep thoughts are jews??? i want to know


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 20, 2019)

They do seem to NOSE their way into controversy, they can really SNIFF OUT trouble 

What I’m trying to say is that they have big noses


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

Is OP for or agin the tribe?


----------



## Butterfly Bonus (Aug 20, 2019)

Why should I put my bulbous nose into this topic?
I am not greedy to know about those matters.


----------



## saisegeha (Aug 20, 2019)

I used to dislike jews until I got my nose broken and now get asked if I'm jewish 3-4 times a year
It's funny how fast tables can turn around.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Aug 20, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Is OP for or agin the tribe?


The answer is yes.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

I hate PS2 but love Israel, wtf?


----------



## Foxxo (Aug 20, 2019)

I was going to contort a Goebbels quote to make fun of this, but reading that article gave me physical pain. I didn't know that there were still Third Option Gender Studies professors.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 20, 2019)

I think it's funny that they're still waiting for the Messiah considering he showed up 2000+ years ago. Other than that I don't really care.


----------



## SilkGnut (Aug 20, 2019)

In group bias is a thing and some populations are more internally cohesive than others. If intelligent individuals happened to take advantage of the situations they were presented with to better the future for them and theirs, can they be hated for such actions?

What is it that they say... "Don't hate the player, hate the game"?


----------



## Trappy (Aug 20, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> If intelligent individuals happened to take advantage of the situations they were presented with to better the future for them and theirs, can they be hated for such actions?


Nobody thinks it's wrong for Jews to have an ingroup preference, it's just hypocritical that they start melting down and screeching about racism, the Holocaust etc if there is even a hint of it in whites.


----------



## Butterfly Bonus (Aug 20, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> What is it that they say... "Don't hate the player, hate the game"?



So maybe Adolph Hitler was a cool guy after all?
He *wink* liberated Paris and it's a beautiful city.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 20, 2019)

Israel did nothing wrong. All those who oppose Israel will be smitten by Yahweh.


----------



## spurger king (Aug 21, 2019)

Trappy said:


> Nobody thinks it's wrong for Jews to have an ingroup preference, it's just hypocritical that they start melting down and screeching about racism, the Holocaust etc if there is even a hint of it in whites.



To be fair, I can understand why jews might be a little freaked out at seeing whites developing a sense of racial solidarity.


----------



## SilkGnut (Aug 21, 2019)

Trappy said:


> Nobody thinks it's wrong for Jews to have an ingroup preference, it's just hypocritical that they start melting down and screeching about racism, the Holocaust etc if there is even a hint of it in whites.


I get you, but why change a strategy that works? It is not needed to give the old standby about hating the game instead of the player if the player is not pissing off a lot of people with their strategies. 

It is like that annoying kid who would only throw fireballs in fighting games and whine at you that you are playing cheap if you beat him, only they ended up being on the balance team for the game they loved and made projectile spam less punishable and do more chip damage in later versions.  They may ruin the game and make it so nobody wants to play as their balance changes have forced everyone to play the game with the strategies that they have mastered but the general populace abhors, but they are not cheating. 

Of course, I am not saying you have to like this kid; he is ruining a situation for everyone with his selfish behavior. That said he is just accomplishing what EVERYONE in that metaphorical arcade wants to do and there are likely dozens who watch his matches wishing they could just pull off his "strategies" as well as the king of projectiles. 

God I am fucking old. I would rewrite this metaphor using the Neutral Zone Trap and The Devils but I doubt many more people would recognize that olde tyme bullshit compared to this.  


Butterfly Bonus said:


> So maybe Adolph Hitler was a cool guy after all?
> He *wink* liberated Paris and it's a beautiful city.


Who do you think I am, Max Bialystock? 

When people tell you that the victors write the history books it goes without saying that the enemies conquered in these wars are the worst of fiends. 

Hell, it is the whole reason why etymologies are so fucking fascinating. You would be amazed if you knew how many insults can be traced back to "people who fucked with Rome and the Holy Roman Empire". Of course, I would rather be a mongoloid than be stuck as an ottoman.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 21, 2019)

saisegeha said:


> I used to dislike jews until I got my nose broken and now get asked if I'm jewish 3-4 times a year
> It's funny how fast tables can turn around.


tell me about it, i despise jews but I have black hair, black eyes, a huge fucking nose, and a heavy 5 o'clock shadow. God is cruel


----------



## Pargon (Aug 21, 2019)

I read the article and now I have cancer.

@Iwasamwillbe please provide a current address so I can bill you for my chemo.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't know man, wanting to blame all of the world's problems on one specific demographic seems too simplistic to me.

The one thing I feel safe in saying is that the world is an unfathomably complex place.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 21, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> I don't know man, wanting to blame all of the world's problems on one specific demographic seems too simplistic to me.
> 
> The one thing I feel safe in saying is that the world is an unfathomably complex place.



That's true enough but it doesn't stop the leftists blaming white people for everything.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 21, 2019)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Israel did nothing wrong. All those who oppose Israel will be smitten by Yahweh.



'Smitten' made me giggle.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 21, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> That's true enough but it doesn't stop the leftists blaming white people for everything.



And that's just as ridiculous when the left does it as well.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm somewhat conflicted about this side of the internet. On one hand, they have more of an overall point than many would admit. On the other hand they're also paranoid pseudo-intellectual speds who like to LARP as various flavors of academics. I guess it's best to split the difference and laugh at both them and jews.


----------



## soy_king (Aug 21, 2019)

What I've never understood is why people who often have never interacted
with Jews in person have such a strong disgust for them? like I get it if some hasidic looking prick stole your girlfriend or beat the shit out of you, but to have no interaction with a Jew and just hate them? Boggles the mind.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 21, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> And that's just as ridiculous when the left does it as well.



In the UK, the left blames the Jews.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 21, 2019)

soy_king said:


> What I've never understood is why people who often have never interacted
> with Jews in person have such a strong disgust for them? like I get it if some hasidic looking prick stole your girlfriend or beat the shit out of you, but to have no interaction with a Jew and just hate them? Boggles the mind.



It might have something to do with their past behavior. I can't think of another group who've been expelled from so many countries as the Jews have & people have long memories.


----------



## soy_king (Aug 21, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> It might have something to do with their past behavior. I can't think of another group who've been expelled from so many countries as the Jews have & people have long memories.


That's pretty dumb. What behavior are you referring to? For real, tell me exactly what sort of behavior were Jews doing in England in 1290 that justifies expulsion? Were they killing Christian children to make matzah?

EDIT: Up until 1948, expulsions occurred in Christian Europe, and they expelled Muslims and Pagans too. The Arabs expelled Jews recently because they got salty that their "professional armies" couldn't exterminate 600k holocaust survivors


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 21, 2019)

soy_king said:


> That's pretty dumb. What behavior are you referring to? For real, tell me exactly what sort of behavior were Jews doing in England in 1290 that justifies expulsion? Were they killing Christian children to make matzah?


Usury. It's always usury. Everything else is just a cherry on top.


----------



## soy_king (Aug 21, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> Usury. It's always usury. Everything else is just a cherry on top.


Usury was solely in Christian countries, and whose fault is it that the Medieval Church banned Christians from lending money?


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 21, 2019)

soy_king said:


> That's pretty dumb. What behavior are you referring to? For real, tell me exactly what sort of behavior were Jews doing in England in 1290 that justifies expulsion? Were they killing Christian children to make matzah?



What's dumb ? Pointing out facts ? 

You sound like you know it all, so you tell me why Jews kept getting kicked out of countries. I'm dumb, so obviously, I don't have a clue as to the whys, so perhaps you can edumacate me Schlomo ?


----------



## soy_king (Aug 21, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> What's dumb ? Pointing out facts ?
> 
> You sound like you know it all, so you tell me why Jews kept getting kicked out of countries. I'm dumb, so obviously, I don't have a clue as to the whys, so perhaps you can edumacate me Schlomo ?


Gladly.

Various reasons. Usury for one in Medieval Europe, convenient scapegoats due to their consistent isolationism,  their overly rebellious nature in Roman and Hellenistic times, Arabs being reeetards who couldn't murder 600k Jews, and general ancient imperial policy during the early iron age. 

I'm generally interested, have you ever actually met a Jew? like in real life, not while you were in between fapping to trap porn.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 21, 2019)

soy_king said:


> Gladly.
> 
> Various reasons. Usury for one in Medieval Europe, convenient scapegoats due to their consistent isolationism,  their overly rebellious nature in Roman and Hellenistic times, Arabs being reeetards who couldn't murder 600k Jews, and general ancient imperial policy during the early iron age.
> 
> I'm generally interested, have you ever actually met a Jew? like in real life, not while you were in between fapping to trap porn.



Yes, of course I've met Jews & on a personal level, have got along fine with them. 

You asked a question about why so many people have a hatred towards Jews & I gave an honest answer. 
Now you seem to be going off on some sort of crusade to blame everyone else for this. Which smacks of the perpetual victim.... Shalom


----------



## NZ 144 (Aug 21, 2019)

guessing that the "International Clique" channel is for the Jews.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 21, 2019)

ZOG openly exists, in the very, very, very literal sense of "zionist". At what point does a conspiracy just become the status quo?

If that makes me antisemitic then fine, but just know israel did most of the legwork by creating an international jewish conspiracy.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 21, 2019)

Otto1488 said:


> View attachment 901882guessing that the "International Clique" channel is for the Jews.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 21, 2019)

So Shadow of the Colossus is about how jews did 9/11...and the game being so popular is why jews did fukushima?


----------



## Violence Jack (Aug 22, 2019)

I have no problem with Jews oy, gevalt! I am engaged to a Jewess because of some strange numerology inherent in my name also I like that tired look she gets when she sees a slab of pork at the store. It's just that that they hate my family and refuse to interact with them in any fashion. Granted they are an english/czech mix so I understand.


----------



## Trappy (Aug 22, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> You sound like you know it all, so you tell me why Jews kept getting kicked out of countries.


There's no reason goy, it's either a pure coincidence or the entire world is in on a 3000 year old conspiracy to pick on and scapegoat God's Chosen people for no reason at all. There's no other possible explaination.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 22, 2019)

soy_king said:


> What I've never understood is why people who often have never interacted
> with Jews in person have such a strong disgust for them? like I get it if some hasidic looking prick stole your girlfriend or beat the shit out of you, but to have no interaction with a Jew and just hate them? Boggles the mind.



...but we have interacted with you.

This whole act of not understanding why is part of the reason to be honest.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Aug 22, 2019)

@Marvin come in. We need your valuable input here.



Lemmingwise said:


> ...but we have interacted with you.
> 
> This whole act of not understanding why is part of the reason to be honest.


Are you implying that @soy_king is a Jew?


Trappy said:


> There's no reason goy, it's either a pure coincidence or the entire world is in on a 3000 year old conspiracy to pick on and scapegoat God's Chosen people for no reason at all. There's no other possible explaination.


You seem to have a possible explanation, so what is yours?


----------



## Maskull (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 22, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Are you implying that @soy_king is a Jew



He said it himself before. I'm sure he'll agree.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Aug 22, 2019)

I like a number of Jews but their culture is so critical that half of them are atheists. Why are so many of them in NGOs importing African Europeans too?


----------



## soy_king (Aug 22, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> ...but we have interacted with you.
> 
> This whole act of not understanding why is part of the reason to be honest.


I am and not hiding it. Even if you don't like me, that's still an idiotic reason to hate all 14 million people of whose group I am a member of. Then again, this is the Sperg about Jews thread, so asking why you hate Jews is pretty much like asking an antifag about why they hate white people and capitalism.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 22, 2019)

soy_king said:


> I am and not hiding it. Even if you don't like me, that's still an idiotic reason to hate all 14 million people of whose group I am a member of. Then again, this is the Sperg about Jews thread, so asking why you hate Jews is pretty much like asking an antifag about why they hate white people and capitalism.





When I have disgust with a group it doesn't mean I have hatred for every single member of that group. These are two different categories. Why conflate these two? Because you're more interested in "exposing" jew awareness as irrationally hateful than you are in understanding why people might develop a dislike or distaste either experientially or by looking at history. It's completely sensible to develop knowledge of the tendencies of different groups, particularly if you don't blind yourselves with them.

I think the essential most base differences is that white people (meaning those descended from europeans) are universalists and have a higher orderlyness and higher disgust sensitivity. Jews are not universalists. The essential morality is to treat jews differently than non-jews. Rabbi's will tell jews not to donate blood to gentiles. They'll politically advocate with a completely different script when it comes to israel or european countries (including US in that as a country built by europeans whether you think it's a legitimate state or not, I lean towards the latter, but that's a different conversation).

Worst of all, because of its duplicitous nature, jews, knowing full well they see themselves as non-white, will claim to be white as an excuse to attack whites. I'm curious to know what your answer is, why so many jews hate whites enough to deceive them and try to instill this self-hatred intentionally.






Why do they do it? Though nepotism exists it isn't exclusive to jews. I don't think this (the practice of pretending to be white as a shield to attack whites) is an organized thing either. I think it's the natural result of it morally being alright to deceive gentiles, of lower orderlyness (and thus not minding the chaos that false flags cause) and the knowledge that the average gentile has far less understanding of jews than vice versa. That's kinda like the advantage of being left handed in fencing; they're trained to deal with right handed people, but right handed people rarely face left handed people making those matches harder.

I put more stock in the genetics overall than the societal constructs, but teaching jews constantly that every european at his heart wants to genocide you really can't help things either. Of course to point to the mass murder of europeans by jews under soviets is completely unmentionable and supposedly makes me a irrational hateful antisemite. Same thing if I point to the fact that two planes took down three buildings and the FOIA show that yes, there were dancing israeli's that day.

But the list goes on and on. European countries can't forbid in their own countries the cosmetic cutting and sucking of baby genitals. They're not allowed to have similar border policies as Israel. They're not allowed truthful, open and honest investigation into any of the jewish false flags or inventions about history.

Seeing so many deceptions in such recent times, it makes me conclude that the accusations of blood libel and well poisoning from 800 to 1500s probably wasn't all bullshit either. It even made it into one of Shakespeare's plays, where some of the essential differences between christian and jewish morality is laid clear.

Yes, Shylock is treated terribly and yes, they do come to him in need of lending money. Then when he has an advantage over them he does seek vengeance. When offered extraordinary compensation, he refuses, giving no escape but death. Then when the law (some what deus ex machina like) seems to be against him and they have him at advantage, they seek not his death as he seeked, but only extraordinary compensation. And because it was the christian ages, they think that forcing him to become christian and renounce judaism is a (tough love) kindness. At its heart it really shows the essential difference between universalists and sectarians. Shylock gave no such offer, no such escape.

This eternal conflict is still going on. While jews that wish to escape are given an option; Israel will even harbor pedophiles. The law of return provides a safe haven, safe from extradition. No such escape for europeans.

Not that I want one for pedophiles, but it would be good to have one where europeans can build a society and government that is based on european principles, way of looking at the world. One that would no doubt, forbid cutting up kids genitals, let alone protect pedophiles.

As a final note I would like to voice the words of jewish chess genius Bobby Fischer: "if there are so many good jews, why don't the good ones speak out against the bad ones?"


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 22, 2019)

THIS IS ANTISEMITISM!!! 

I hope the IDF bombs your wedding!
this forum is friends with israel and not your place to do gay ops stormfag wanker!


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 22, 2019)

soy_king said:


> I am and not hiding it. Even if you don't like me, that's still an idiotic reason to hate all 14 million people of whose group I am a member of. Then again, this is the Sperg about Jews thread, so asking why you hate Jews is pretty much like asking an antifag about why they hate white people and capitalism.



Just for the record, I don't have a hatred for all 14 million Jews, I have no reason to. You were the one who stated they couldn't understand why some people show a hatred towards your people & I gave you a brief but honest answer : Because of their behavior in the past. Although behavior in the present gives some people reason to hate too.

I don't know enough about the expulsion of Jews from Europe to be able to confidently say that it was ALL the fault of the Jews themselves but have read enough to know that as the only money lenders in England during the Middle Ages, it sounds as if they often used violence against people who couldn't pay back on time, sometimes they killed them. Plus, they were the only religious minority in the country at the time, so were the only religious group who could be persecuted.

They also self-segregated, which would result in "othering" & some Christians would be suspicious of these others. Then there's the whole issue of the Blood Libel, which may or may not be true & their behavior in the slave markets in France leaves a lot to be desired to say the least. Castrating Christians before they were sold as slaves will leave a long lasting resentment.

Then there's the Holocaust, the only historical event that cannot be legally questioned in many European countries. So, people have ended up in prison alongside murderers & rapists merely for questioning history, which is ridiculous. Then there's all the people who've been caught lying about being held prisoner in concentration camps, places which are now basically theme parts & part of big business. And why do we need so many Holocaust memorials ? We get it, you were persecuted but my people, the English, have been persecuted & slaughtered in huge numbers by Romans, Vikings, Normans etc. but we don't need hideously ugly, concrete structures to remember, we just get on with life, without a chip on our shoulders. Stiff upper lip & all that old bean.

And today, there seems to be a huge over-representation of Jews in banking, politics, media & business & the dregs like Weinstein, Epstein, Polanski, Soros etc. etc. do absolutely nothing for the reputation of your people.

TL;DR : There are plenty of reasons why people don't like Jews, just the same as plenty of people don't like English people like me, which is usually due to past behavior of our respective peoples. That's life & it's up to you how you deal with it. Think yourself lucky that you're part of a protected group because I'm not & there's no special state that I can run away to when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Trappy (Aug 22, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Just for the record, I don't have a hatred for all 14 million Jews, I have no reason to. You were the one who stated they couldn't understand why some people show a hatred towards your people & I gave you a brief but honest answer :


Spoiler: he knows exactly why and is pretending to not understand so he can conflate individuals with demographics to try make you look stupid and unreasonable.

This is actually exactly the problem people have with Jews, this sly intellectual dishonesty makes it so obvious that they think Gentiles are cattle to be manipulated. 
It's how almost all of them argue, feigned ignorance is a favorite but playing semantic games to waste your time is popular too.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 22, 2019)

Trappy said:


> Spoiler: he knows exactly why and is pretending to not understand so he can conflate individuals with demographics to try make you look stupid and unreasonable.
> 
> This is actually exactly the problem people have with Jews, this sly intellectual dishonesty makes it so obvious that they think Gentiles are cattle to be manipulated.
> It's how almost all of them argue, feigned ignorance is a favorite but playing semantic games to waste your time is popular too.



His first post felt a bit like bait but I took it anyway. I've dealt with the Juden before on forums & am used to their ways. In fact, this guy seems exactly the same as an old sparring partner of mine.

I'm too old to care what people think anymore & am fully capable of being stupid & unreasonable sometimes, without anyone else's help too  Muh 6 garillion 

Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Milk Mage (Aug 22, 2019)

"The ultimate purpose of an economy is to produce more consumer goods."
- Arthur F. Burns, Chairman of the Council of Economic Advisors under Eisenhower


----------



## NN 401 (Aug 22, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> It might have something to do with their past behavior. I can't think of another group who've been expelled from so many countries as the Jews have & people have long memories.



They were never kicked out of India and were never subjected to any kind of anti Semitic policies or actions.  They were considered friends of the Empire. However, this is a really old population of Jews from God knows when the fuck.

I genuinely wonder why the Jews never moved out East? Did they hate us “idolaters” so much they’d rather take their chances with a bunch of smelly barbaric Europeans cum monotheists?

Isn’t it generally accepted that Sephardic and more “Eastern” Jews have a completely different culture from the Ashkenazi? And the two don’t get along when in contact with each other?

Fun fact: the biblically documented Canaanites were the Phoenicians who were the forerunners or an offshoot of the peoples who would become the modern day Jews and the ancient baby sacrificing Carthaginians. 

The Jewish Religion is a fascinating look into the evolution of a bronze era religion into the modern era. They are after all, whether anyone wants to admit it or not, a splintering of the Sumerian religion. 

However, I’ll admit that their beliefs can encompass some truly disgusting maxims and attitudes. I lost a lot of respect for Ben Shapiro when he declared that he wouldn’t go his own sister’s wedding if she married outside the tribe because it’s a “sin”, “aveirah”. 
Their dietary laws are plainly intended to keep their people from socializing with outsiders. People might laugh but breaking bread is one of the most powerful ways to get people to come together. I don’t know how it isn’t obvious to them but that’s not my water to carry.


----------



## soy_king (Aug 22, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> They were never kicked out of India and were never subjected to any kind of anti Semitic policies or actions.  They were considered friends of the Empire. However, this is a really old population of Jews from God knows when the fuck.
> 
> I genuinely wonder why the Jews never moved out East? Did they hate us “idolaters” so much they’d rather take their chances with a bunch of smelly barbaric Europeans cum monotheists?
> 
> ...


There were and still are some jews in East Asia, specifically the Kaifeng Jews. They arrived during the heyday of the Silk Road in the Early Middle Ages, and some of them managed to stay within their own community despite the mass expulsion of Christians and Buddhists during the late Tang Dynasty.

For the record, Phoenicians and Canaanites aren't interchangeable. Canaanites originated before the Phoenicians during the late Bronze Age. They are the ancestors of a variety of Biblical peoples who dwelt in the Levant, such as the Phoenicians and Jews. There's also no conclusive proof that the Carthaginians sacrificed children, though there is some archeological evidence pointing to it being possible.


----------



## NN 401 (Aug 22, 2019)

soy_king said:


> There were and still are some jews in East Asia, specifically the Kaifeng Jews. They arrived during the heyday of the Silk Road in the Early Middle Ages, and some of them managed to stay within their own community despite the mass expulsion of Christians and Buddhists during the late Tang Dynasty.
> 
> For the record, Phoenicians and Canaanites aren't interchangeable. Canaanites originated before the Phoenicians during the late Bronze Age. They are the ancestors of a variety of Biblical peoples who dwelt in the Levant, such as the Phoenicians and Jews. There's also no conclusive proof that the Carthaginians sacrificed children, though there is some archeological evidence pointing to it being possible.




I see! I got my Semitic peoples mixed up. Thank you for clearing that up 

As for the Carthaginians the evidence seems to go back and forth. It was originally thought to be Roman propaganda but then recently they found a bunch of children’s skeletons mixed in with sacrificial lambs and other animals. Further lending credence to their predilection for the heinous practice being real.

I don’t have an opinion about that piece of history really.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 23, 2019)

Had a cliche old jew customer at one of my old jobs who would come in every so often. He would buy a bunch of chocolate and a bottle of orange juice and then proceed to eat the chocolate while drinking the juice. Jews are truly a disgusting people.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 23, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Had an cliche old jew customer at one of my old jobs who would come in every so often. He would buy a bunch of chocolate and a bottle of orange juice and then proceed to eat the chocolate while drinking the juice. Jews are truly a disgusting people.


That can't be kosher


----------



## Bum Driller (Aug 24, 2019)

soy_king said:


> What I've never understood is why people who often have never interacted
> with Jews in person have such a strong disgust for them? like I get it if some hasidic looking prick stole your girlfriend or beat the shit out of you, but to have no interaction with a Jew and just hate them? Boggles the mind.



I personally believe it's just because of that. Apart from certain specific areas, Jews are quite rare. Most white people can live their whole lives without even seeing one IRL. It's commonly known that they gravitate towards well-paid jobs or academia, and it's claimed that they strongly favor their own(I've never seen any evidence for this, but then again I know only one Jew personally). All of these combined make them perfect scapegoats unto which you can redirect the hatred of the working class.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 24, 2019)

soy_king said:


> snip



You never answered my question. Why do you think it's such a common thing for jews to pretend to be white and then attack something about white culture/whiteness? Common enough to make it easy to collect many examples. Why does this happen, do you think?

Why isn't this an isolated thing with 3 or 4 examples, but something that's easy to find hundreds examples of?

And for people who watch that happening, do you think it's unreasonable to develop some sort of extra awareness in regards to things like that?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> You never answered my question. Why do you think it's such a common thing for jews to pretend to be white and then attack something about white culture/whiteness? Common enough to make it easy to collect many examples. Why does this happen, do you think?
> 
> Why isn't this an isolated thing with 3 or 4 examples, but something that's easy to find hundreds examples of?
> 
> And for people who watch that happening, do you think it's unreasonable to develop some sort of extra awareness in regards to things like that?


I think you’re way overestimating the importance of a few assholes sperging on Twitter 

I gotta ask, did you look all those up for your post, or do you have a whole folder on your computer of Jews complaining about whites?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 24, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I gotta ask, did you look all those up for your post, or do you have a whole folder on your computer of Jews complaining about whites



Sure, I'll always be open with my sources.

For this specific thread, I didn't look up those specific ones, I searched for a random compilation and found a few, and chose this one.


About a year or two ago when I first came across such a compilation I found it completely unbelievable, checked every single one and they were all true. I also tried finding alternates and found about a dozen examples in 5 minutes of twitter searching.

--

As for its importance, I'll leave that to be decided by the viewer, as you and I in general seem to disagree on the importance of things, with you in general seeming to have a more carefree attitude than I do. Why is it a relatively common phenomenon?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Sure, I'll always be open with my sources.
> 
> For this specific thread, I didn't look up those specific ones, I searched for a random compilation and found a few, and chose this one.
> 
> ...


Makes sense, appreciate you doing the research.



> As for its importance, I'll leave that to be decided by the viewer, as you and I in general seem to disagree on the importance of things, with you in general seeming to have a more carefree attitude than I do. Why is it a relatively common phenomenon?


I mean, if you search on Twitter you can find anybody believing anything. If you search hard enough you can find the actual factual Nazis the left likes to screech about, but I don't feel threatened by them just because they're ranting on Twitter and I feel the same way here. 

Beyond that, it's not like bitching about whites is inherently a part of Judaism, any more than sperging about Jews is an inherently German trait. I'm more inclined to believe that these folks are just leftists that happen to be Jews, not a part of any greater Jewish conspiracy.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> You never answered my question. Why do you think it's such a common thing for jews to pretend to be white and then attack something about white culture/whiteness? Common enough to make it easy to collect many examples. Why does this happen, do you think?
> 
> Why isn't this an isolated thing with 3 or 4 examples, but something that's easy to find hundreds examples of?
> 
> And for people who watch that happening, do you think it's unreasonable to develop some sort of extra awareness in regards to things like that?


Sounds like a human nature thing to me. Most people will admit to be part of group when the group is seen in a good or neutral light. Once it becomes bad though it's suddenly "whoa hey, I just showed up for the snacks, I don't know these people."
Now I will say it's something unique to the Jews because they're the only race that can get away with that. They can move between social groups freely due to the social aspect of their 'race' or 'religion';
Jew is a religion not a race / Jew is a religion and a race.
Jews aren't white / Jews are white
Jews have a say in white culture / white culture is anti-semetic
Nepotism is terrible goy / Jews are the best IQ therefore only Jews for hire
Although I admit it's rather disgusting they have this ability the fact they abuse it so much is more of a human thing than a Jew thing. It's not a 'race' trait but an inheritance.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 24, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Makes sense, appreciate you doing the research.
> 
> I mean, if you search on Twitter you can find anybody believing anything. If you search hard enough you can find the actual factual Nazis the left likes to screech about, but I don't feel threatened by them just because they're ranting on Twitter and I feel the same way here.
> 
> Beyond that, it's not like bitching about whites is inherently a part of Judaism, any more than sperging about Jews is an inherently German trait. I'm more inclined to believe that these folks are just leftists that happen to be Jews, not a part of any greater Jewish conspiracy.



I think you're being generous calling this research, but thanks for the positive note.

---

There are a couple of differences to what you bring up. If you want to compare the type of behaviour described above with nazí's, fair. A main difference is that I think a common idea exists that nazi's do exist, whereas what I bring up here, despite the evidence, usually meets with some resistance. Most people seem to think this does not happen or is not likely to happen. The explanation as to why I would talk about something that doesn't happen can be read in this thread: Presumably I'm a secret nazi, because unless I'm trying to scapegoat jews, why else would I be talking about this? Or so the accusation/implication goes. People do not generally know or agree that this happens, but everyone knows to be on the lookout for nazi's. That's a pretty big difference.

Second you seem to continue the point that it's not influential/effective. That is somewhat besides the point. I think the intention counts for something, but even besides that, why this specific attack strategy? Why is this specific type of thing a common attack strategy? I find it as worthwhile to examine muslims preponderance for terrorist attacks, as I find whites preponderance for serial killings. Though certainly they are not exclusive to those identities, they do seem to happen more in some identities than others and we can learn things from that.

And the third reason why I think comparison to nazi's falls short is that you can find mainstream programs endorsing "punch a nazi". If there were an identifier to the behaviour above, let's say entryist-jew. Besides being a terrible name, can you imagine the shitstorm if anyone in the mainstream floated the idea of "punch a entryist-jew"? There'd still be people winning oscars for playing said punch-victims in 2060.

So to summarize:

1. People know about nazi's; they rarely know about this type of entryist attacks from jews (most people offline even seem to think that jews genuinely see themselves as white)
2. The intention to deceive matters whether it's influential  or not
3. One is a regarded as a valid reason for censoring and sometimes even violent attacks, the other is generally dismissed or the person pointing to the behaviour itself is attacked for being hateful/smallminded or something similar.

---

Finally, reread what I wrote before: I said explicitly that I do not think this specific thing is organized and therefor not a type of organized conspiracy. Try to have the conversation with me, rather than a projection of what you might think I am.


----------



## NN 401 (Aug 24, 2019)

@Lemmingwise 

Dude, I think you would have a better case utilizing academic material out there like Culture of Critique by Kevin Macdonald rather than twitter screenshots.

What it seems like to me is that there are malcontents in this highly visible minority (because of their religious and dietary practices) that make them all routinely look like assholes.

Taking these Jewish conspiracy theories to their natural conclusion one can see that it eventually backfires in their faces. 
I’m of the opinion that people should integrate into their host cultures. You can’t serve two masters and you can’t be a good American putting tribal affiliations above merit, IMO.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 24, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> @Lemmingwise
> 
> Dude, I think you would have a better case utilizing academic material out there like Culture of Critique by Kevin Macdonald rather than twitter screenshots.



To some degree I'm more interested what happens in the trenches than the grand strategies. I probably wouldn't have anything to add in that case and I would become more of regurgitater of ideas, rather than an individual in a continual process of trying to make sense of it all.  I don't think people would find it as interesting or believable either, regardless of its truth value, to hear about jewish customs of marrying their daughters to sages and such. And unlike twitter screenshots, I don't have anywhere near the same capacity to factcheck Kevin Macdonald.

In short: You may be right, but I think you might be overestimating my capabilities. But if there's anything from the book that you think would be interesting and worthwhile to talk about, by all means add it.


----------



## NN 401 (Aug 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> To some degree I'm more interested what happens in the trenches than the grand strategies. I probably wouldn't have anything to add in that case and I would become more of regurgitater of ideas, rather than an individual in a continual process of trying to make sense of it all.  I don't think people would find it as interesting or believable either, regardless of its truth value, to hear about jewish customs of marrying their daughters to sages and such. And unlike twitter screenshots, I don't have anywhere near the same capacity to factcheck Kevin Macdonald.
> 
> In short: You may be right, but I think you might be overestimating my capabilities. But if there's anything from the book that you think would be interesting and worthwhile to talk about, by all means add it.




MacDonald as far as I can tell believes that Jewish behavior is a group evolutionary strategy. Even secular Jews ultimately, in his estimation, behave in a fashion intended to benefit the Jewish people above their host nation. Gentile- Jew conflicts are protracted and low key resource wars between two competing cultural groups.

In a way he seems to imply that a collectivist Mideast old world tribe has entrenched values that motivate Jews in a way that inevitably brings them in conflict with Western European high trust societies that are far less insular, exogamous as opposed to endogamous, and place less emphasis on kith and kin.
Dual morality is another feature of these old world Mideast tribes which is why modern day Jewry seems to talk out of both sides of their mouth. Advocating for miscegenation but themselves practicing endogenous marriage to the point they can enter inbred territory. Western European culture trend towards exogamy anyways but why belabor the point is his question.
In MacDonald’s estimation Jewish peoples will advocate for policies and political movements that destabilize the gentile majority because they believe it will clear the way for advancing their own tribe’s interests ahead (?).

Which leads into your question. Jews being a vilified minority don’t like to be easily identified. At least most Jews don’t. Therefore they called themselves white until it wasn’t cool to be white anymore hence the butthurt you’re seeing on twitter.

Kevin Macdonalds work is a fascinating look into how a tribally oriented culture works and perpetuates itself and how it contrasts with non tribal peoples. It’s worth reading for that alone.

Caveat, his work has been co-opted by pol tards and he himself has admitted to becoming something of an anti Semite at the conclusion of his research. :/

Here are two Jews discussing the material. You’ll have to probably skip to the 20 minute mark.
And here’s the man himself being interviewed. Be prepared to deal with stuttering boomer British man and tech problems but about ten minutes in it gets interesting.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 26, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> Here are two Jews discussing the material. You’ll have to probably skip to the 20 minute mark.
> And here’s the man himself being interviewed. Be prepared to deal with stuttering boomer British man and tech problems but about ten minutes in it gets interesting.



I've watched both videos (though I had to end the discussion between jew and converted jew early due to the demonstrable amount of falsehoods that were peddled) and I'm rescheduling to finish reading CoC, which is burning up in my pile of books to finish reading.

What are your thoughts on this, if I may ask? The  seems to imply you're either unhappy with the results and believe them, or that you are unsure about the results because of what the implications would be.

Of course if I take Kevin McDonald's research at face value, I would have an answer to my question, but I was trying to entertain alternative explanations as well as try to understand alternate perspectives, as well as how people square the idea that any specific group would be impervious from group criticism. The problem I have with that video right now is that I don't know why MacDonald believes what he believes; I am going to have to have to apply some elbow grease and follow up the sources in his book.

----

As an aside that discussion between the converted jew and jew was interesting for a phenomenon I've observed before: One is full fledged into a kind of pilpul knowledge denying speak where even what we know about IQ is dismissed, whereas the converted jew seems to have a mostly sensible approach and even admits that he has a bias towards seeing a certain result; I see this often with europeans that convert to islam; where they still speak and act in a matter in line with europeans and european morality even as they try to defend a new tribe/value system. In some sense they are more persuasive, as they speak the (cultural) language better, Kinda like how I imagine asian jesus /white jesus was a more convincing image in the past than levantine jesus.

Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 26, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I'm more inclined to believe that these folks are just leftists that happen to be Jews, not a part of any greater Jewish conspiracy.



This is what I think it comes down to at the end of the day.

The conflict in the modern world isn't really black vs white, male vs female, gay vs straight or Jew vs Gentle, it's the two schools of thought of left wing and right wing, both of which are made up of members of all of these groups.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 28, 2019)

Astroturf! You know who's responsible for that, don't ya? THE JEWS!

The Jews hate grass, they always have!

But on a more serious note, the ADL and your Hollywood types are secular Jews and honestly don't give a shit about the religion of Judaism or Jewish culture except as something they can use against their critics by playing the antisemitism card. They're just typical coastal leftist elites, just like their WASP hipster compatriots.

The far right and the far left both have a rabid hate-boner for the Jews and they are merely a convenient scapegoat for the ruling class and have been since Ancient Rome.

There's a reason why Israel is based while the ADL are cringe-inducing woke ninnies.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 29, 2019)

All the Israel controls USA is a means of making people not know that Israel is a puppet of the USA. It should be Independent as Ron Paul talked about.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 29, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> All the Israel controls USA is a means of making people not know that Israel is a puppet of the USA. It should be Independent as Ron Paul talked about.



Or maybe it's actually Israel that's the grand puppeteer ?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 29, 2019)

soy_king said:


> That's pretty dumb. What behavior are you referring to? For real, tell me exactly what sort of behavior were Jews doing in England in 1290 that justifies expulsion? Were they killing Christian children to make matzah?
> 
> EDIT: Up until 1948, expulsions occurred in Christian Europe, and they expelled Muslims and Pagans too. The Arabs expelled Jews recently because they got salty that their "professional armies" couldn't exterminate 600k holocaust survivors



They didn’t do anything to deserve it. Their shitty behavior didn’t start until around the 1800s and was a reaction to their persecution, urban environment (in the West), and education putting them at the forefront of intellectual trends driven by socioeconomics.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 2, 2019)

Jews are pretty alright in my book. I don't think of them any different than anyone else.



Syaoran Li said:


> Astroturf! You know who's responsible for that, don't ya? THE JEWS!
> 
> The Jews hate grass, they always have!
> 
> ...



Jewish people who actually care about Judaism seem to be more on the conservative side than this ultra-liberal secular side I've noticed. There's a bad and good side to all people, even white people.


----------



## NN 401 (Sep 9, 2019)

@Lemmingwise

My take away from Macdonald is this: any collective that is as ripped apart and atomized as we are today will ultimately be unable to or have great difficulty counteracting a unified force. Even a loosely a unified force.

Jewish conspiracy proponents will point to the Freuds and Bernays of yesteryear as being responsible for pushing the current consumer minded culture that we have now but I don’t think that’s accurate. No one forced us to drink the koolAid. I chalk up our current social divisions and malaise to the mistakes the WW2 generation made in raising their kids who in turn did one worse with their own kids.

I don’t think the average or observant Jew is really a problem. However, their identity is oriented around being a persecuted group of special snowflakes. The religion they follow and their rabbinical commentaries are frankly odious and xenophobic and they all have a knee jerk response to anything that is vaguely critical of that. Which is why I disagree with the idea that the West and the Enlightenment is a Judeo-Christian phenomenon.
It’s not... it was Christians rediscovering the knowledge and philosophy of their _pagan ancestors._
As an outsider I don’t see any real way to reconcile the teachings of Jesus with the Jewish Bible. But that’s just me.

So we have a Xenophobic group of people that actively maintains a division between themselves and everyone else with a strong history of persecution aptly leading to a persecution complex that is unshakable. Hence, the constant brow beating of gentiles about the holocaust, acting as if the holocaust is the only genocide to have ever happened.
I’m an American and as far as I know _we didn’t gas any Jews. _So why do these people act like we did???

Having said all that I think the biggest issue coming out of the Jewish community is the large number of liberal lefty Jews. Their persecution complex blinds them to self reflection and the sloughing off any religious compunctions* means any and all limiters on their behavior has been removed.  And many of them have money therefore the means to spread their shitty self serving values.
For many people, Jews and gentile alike, the word Jew is so ingrained in our heads as being = to oppressed that we don’t question movements or behavior that would get others Labeled as white supremacists, Hindu supremacist, whatever supremacists today.

(*Observant Jews are still concerned with doing right by their God, the worst coming out of them are the Hasidic type who are a pain in the ass but generally shun involving themselves with everyone else. )

As an American I believe giving preference to your own based on nothing but the accident of birth as opposed to merit _makes you a bad American. _ If unity under one culture is our goal then everyone has to submit to the values enshrined in our constitution above all.  How well we do that is the measure of a good America.

Tl;DR

Leftists with money are the issue.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 9, 2019)

Really appreciate it. It will give me plenty to think about. Just a couple of first thoughts as I read it:




BlastDoors41 said:


> I’m an American and as far as I know _we didn’t gas any Jews. _So why do these people act like we did??



Polish didn't gas any jews either, but they act like they did.

For that matter, Germans probably didn't gas any jews either.



BlastDoors41 said:


> As an American I believe giving preference to your own based on nothing but the accident of birth as opposed to merit _makes you a bad American. _ If unity under one culture is our goal then everyone has to submit to the values enshrined in our constitution above all. How well we do that is the measure of a good America.



I wish you the best, there is no greater virtue than meritocracy when it works. I do think you yourself are eliminating tools that are necessary to make it work, but we don't have to retread that discussion again.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 12, 2019)

Recent experience of Jewish trickery in my life.

1) I got short changed on my meal and McDonald's I asked for BBQ sauce to go along with my McNuggets, I got plain Ketchup instead.

2) I got banned from said McDonald's for screaming "I BET THE JEWS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS!" Before telling the shift manager I was going to put him in the oven for being a sneaky merchant.... Despite his claims he was Nigerian.

I'm running out of fast food restaurants........


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Sep 12, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Recent experience of Jewish trickery in my life.
> 
> 1) I got short changed on my meal and McDonald's I asked for BBQ sauce to go along with my McNuggets, I got plain Ketchup instead.
> 
> ...


Stick to Krispy Kreme and Chik Fil A. At least you can become a card carrying member of the "Krispy Kreme Klub" while it's still owned by a conglomerate with Nazi Germany ties.


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Oct 6, 2019)

If the Jews really have controlled most of the Western world since the end of WWII, then they are the best leaders of all time, as that stretch of time has been the greatest period of peace and prosperity in world history. There wasn't even any bloodshed;  "dirty kikes" took over the financial and media sectors by... _living in tight-knit communities, helping each other, and being intelligent and innovative?_ THE HORROR! All the Jewish Conspiracy tells me is that we need _more and further-reaching_ Jewish control, not less.

This is why Stormfags are self-defeating. They constantly have to create reasons why the massive social and economic progress endemic to "ZOGs" is AKSHUALLY the worst thing ever, usually through emotionally charged sperging about "muh race" and "muh culshure", as if being a white chattel slave in Rome or a starving child in the Nazi war economy is somehow better or more dignified than living in a functioning Western democracy with an efficient Jewish-run banking system where some of your neighbors don't look like you. I don't give _two shits_ about preserving ethnic food or blue-eyed blondes or whatever the fuck if it means that I can't work reasonable hours and go to a supermarket with fully-stocked shelves.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 6, 2019)

Cryonic Haunted Bullets said:


> the greatest period of peace and prosperity in world history.



Greatest period of prosperity? By plundering the wealth of our children.


US





Canada






As for thinking there isn't any bloodshed; the roman empire's pax romana lasted more than 200 years. It's only been 3 or 4 decades since the fall of the soviet union, so we have another 170 years to go before we could claim anything comparable.

The roman empire had about 30% of the world's population under their dominion. If you want to get a comparable dominion today, you're going to have to include areas that have experienced conflict in the last 20 years. Nevermind the ethnic powder keg that is brewing in most western nations. I suppose it can feel far from reality when you've never had teenagers in your class that left to fight for ideological reasons and received help from their religious leaders in travelling to ISIS controlled territory, or living in a city where every shopping street is blocked by concrete blocks to prevent truck attacks, but once you do, you might not feel as confident about the current peace we're experiencing. When countries like France have state of emergency for years, when countries like the Netherlands are at maximum terror alert for multiple years in a row.... yes, we might still call that peace, but for how long? I am not up to date about every country, but in the Netherlands police admit they've mostly lost the war and are mostly powerless against the new moroccan controlled mafia in Amsterdam and Rotterdam.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Oct 6, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Greatest period of prosperity? By plundering the wealth of our children.
> 
> 
> US
> ...


It is only thanks to the privilege of living in a ZOG that you can even bear to think that the relatively minor problems of terrorism and organized crime are substantial compared to the daily displays of brutality and destitution in the non-ZOG world.

The graph you've posted there is much less severe when you account for inflation and economic growth. Your debt sperging reminds me of another thing I hate about stormfags: their complete hand-waving of all economic and financial developments as "Jewish usury".  Debt isn't "stealing from our children", it's banking on our own future activity/growth; trading money now for money later. So much technological and economic progress has been made possible by allowing people to take out large amounts of debt to take risks with.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 6, 2019)

Cryonic Haunted Bullets said:


> It is only thanks to the privilege of living in a ZOG that you can even bear to think that the relatively minor problems of terrorism and organized crime are substantial compared to the daily displays of brutality and destitution in the non-ZOG world.
> 
> The graph you've posted there is much less severe when you account for inflation and economic growth. Your debt sperging reminds me of another thing I hate about stormfags: their complete hand-waving of all economic and financial developments as "Jewish usury".  Debt isn't "stealing from our children", it's banking on our own future activity/growth; trading money now for money later. So much technological and economic progress has been made possible by allowing people to take out large amounts of debt to take risks with.



Your irrational exuberance about continued economic prosperity in the face of facts is bemusing. The majority of government spending isn't investments, it's welfare. We are putting our nations into debt to prevent social strife today so people can watch their netflix and take their anti-depressants and put off dealing with that social strife until tomorrow. Of course that's stealing from tomorrow's world. When you take a loan you steal your future wealth to use today. Of course for entrepeneurs such gambles can pay off and of course the prosperity is for a large part dependant on those risks. Of course state level investments in infrastructure can be worth it. But look at the budget; is that what most of that money is spent on? No. It's pensions and other types of welfare. That is not an investment in the future. That is short term solutions paid for by debt.
Obamacare and the war on terror were other projects that causes such debt. The former can be moderately seen as a type of investment, after all a healthy population is a productive population (though american health care price gauging is where the real inefficiencies lay, rather than addressing those, let's pay for it with debt). The latter? War on terror? Wait I thought this was the longest, most prosperous, most peaceful time ever? How do you fit in continual and neverending war on terror with that world view? Seriously and unretherically; how do you reconcile the war of terror with your world view, both in regards to debt as in regards to peace?

And let's open one more can of worms while we're at it. Let's look at the democratic and state-level problems we're creating. European countries are losing their sovereignity to the European Union, where their votes are more meaningless than a democrat in Utah or a republican in California, as not only do they depend on large stagnant coalitions, the elected parliaments is pretty much powerless to begin with. Conversely, the US has made legal for the government to deploy propaganda against its own population, when Smith-Mundt was repealed.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Oct 6, 2019)

Cryonic Haunted Bullets said:


> If the Jews really have controlled most of the Western world since the end of WWII, then they are the best leaders of all time, as that stretch of time has been the greatest period of peace and prosperity in world history. There wasn't even any bloodshed; "dirty kikes" took over the financial and media sectors by... _living in tight-knit communities, helping each other, and being intelligent and innovative?_ THE HORROR! All the Jewish Conspiracy tells me is that we need _more and further-reaching_ Jewish control, not less.



I will agree with your points, though I will say that being mindless consumers isn't going to help society in the long run. Banks however, are parasites if they don't have proper reigns and can and will gut out a nation if given a chance. Then again, my concern about this is NOT due to Jews and more with banking and other institutions themselves that are attempting to erode society as we can kill all the Jews today and those institutions would still have the same problems. 

(Though as of note, the only reason we have had this far reaching peace is due to nuclear weapons keeping the superpowers going to fight one hell of a hot war which keeps the economy from diverting resources from a massive war to consumer products.)


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 7, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Your irrational exuberance about continued economic prosperity in the face of facts is bemusing. The majority of government spending isn't investments, it's welfare. We are putting our nations into debt to prevent social strife today so people can watch their netflix and take their anti-depressants and put off dealing with that social strife until tomorrow. Of course that's stealing from tomorrow's world. When you take a loan you steal your future wealth to use today. Of course for entrepeneurs such gambles can pay off and of course the prosperity is for a large part dependant on those risks. Of course state level investments in infrastructure can be worth it. But look at the budget; is that what most of that money is spent on? No. It's pensions and other types of welfare. That is not an investment in the future. That is short term solutions paid for by debt.



The difference between public debt and private debt is the degree to which governments can manage their liabilities. As an individual, getting into debt is a problem because you will eventually have to pay it back or face the consequences of not doing so, but as a country, debt only becomes a problem if the strategic advantages the country possesses are suddenly worth less to the global economy than it's debts are.

This is something the Austrian School types consistently get wrong about how debt works; it's also why the truculent, doomsday predictions from the likes of Peter Schiff about dollar collapses and hyperinflation never come to pass. For as long as a country like the USA remains a rich and powerful economic asset, it will never have to pay back it's debts. Who is going to force them?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 7, 2019)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The difference between public debt and private debt is the degree to which governments can manage their liabilities. As an individual, getting into debt is a problem because you will eventually have to pay it back or face the consequences of not doing so, but as a country, debt only becomes a problem if the strategic advantages the country possesses are suddenly worth less to the global economy than it's debts are.
> 
> This is something the Austrian School types consistently get wrong about how debt works; it's also why the truculent, doomsday predictions from the likes of Peter Schiff about dollar collapses and hyperinflation never come to pass. For as long as a country like the USA remains a rich and powerful economic asset, it will never have to pay back it's debts. Who is going to force them?



Yes, basicly the goodfellas scene where the restaurant owner is trying to get the mafia guys to pay their tab and instead gets his face pummeled in by joe peschi.

Though the idea that you're not paying back your debts is a weird way to look at government bonds. The state is paying for those debts every time it decides to not default.

And mostly countries aren't forced to pay back, instead they can default.

But even the idea that a country might default, increases interest rates of future bonds (as compensation for the risk) And if there's one thing that's expensive is countries that run a deficit to have increased interest rates for their bonds.

But yeah, until you default, you're paying for those debts every year. And if you default, you tend to pay even more.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 7, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yes, basicly the goodfellas scene where the restaurant owner is trying to get the mafia guys to pay their tab and instead gets his face pummeled in by joe peschi.
> 
> Though the idea that you're not paying back your debts is a weird way to look at government bonds. The state is paying for those debts every time it decides to not default.
> 
> ...



The USA doesn't need to default for as long as it has a stable debt-to-GDP ratio, but even if it did, it wouldn't suddenly cease to be the most powerful country on the planet. This is what I mean when I say that you can't look at public debt in the same way as private debt. The US being in the global position that it's in puts it at a major economic advantage, and it's current level of debt is incidental to that.

Obviously, it would be good if the US did take sensible steps to reduce it's level of debt, and defaulting would obviously be bad, but a sovereign debt crisis isn't a disaster on the level of a personal bankruptcy. A first world country like the US would still retain most of it's wealth, and there is no reason at all to believe that future generations would necessarily be robbed of any prosperity. Russia, Barbados, and Chile have all defaulted on their debts in recent decades, and the economic situation of their citizens has only improved in the years since.

Much of the fuss that is made about national debt is honestly just propaganda designed to promote economic austerity.


----------



## Ambidextype (Oct 8, 2019)

I already said my piece of what I think about jews but it bears repeating. There are good enough reasons to be suspicious of jews, I say. America gives away billions of dollars to Israel every year and we have no idea where they spend on it. America engaged in a middle east war nobody in America wants but mainstream media seem to be actively cheerleading and it seems to benefit Israel for one way or another but never to American Interest.

Don't even get me started on Jewish interest groups in America like ADL and SPLC that seem to have influence on Silicon Valley who they choose to censor. And Roe Vs Wade was made to be a huge issue that mainstream media made a huge deal out of Brett Kavanagh being nominated and starting a monumentally fucking stupid witch hunt (and Kavanagh was pretty much reticent about the issue that makes the outrage endlessly fucking retarded). In fact they seem to generate this witch hunt against white males so much, a few minorities get the impressions that if they start the race crime hoax, they will get a few minutes of fame, hence why there were a few Jussie Smollets wannabes this year.  I don't mean to make a boogieman out of jews or anything but there's certain things that need to be pointed out instead of getting swept under the carpet like that Epstein suicide thing.

I think I'm going to add, I despise this in-group preference going on with the certain race. Jews do that but my Asian country does it too. A lot of them move to Western countries but they don't try to adapt to the culture of that other country. They still try to live like how they lived in their own countries marrying the people from their same countries. I can understand with first generation but with second generation, I think they need to open up. If I'm annoyed with my own country doing this, I'm also annoyed with jewish people doing this.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

Ambidextype said:


> I already said my piece of what I think about jews but it bears repeating. There are good enough reasons to be suspicious of jews, I say. America gives away billions of dollars to Israel every year and we have no idea where they spend on it. America engaged in a middle east war nobody in America wants but mainstream media seem to be actively cheerleading and it seems to benefit Israel for one way or another but never to American Interest.



Most American Jews have hated Israel since the 90s (for valid reasons irrelevant to US politics). But they like the concept of Israel.

Cheerleading for Israel is these days a christian hobby


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 8, 2019)

Ambidextype said:


> America gives away billions of dollars to Israel every year and we have no idea where they spend on it.



The US gives $3 billion a year to Israel (less than one percent of Israel's GDP) and they spend most of it on US manufactured weapons (by treaty, if I recall). That seems like a pretty good investment considering the strong trading ties the two countries have, and let's not forget all the innovation that Israel provides to the US economy.

Can the same really be said of countries like Iraq or Afghanistan, both of whom receive more US aid annually than Israel does?


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 8, 2019)

Jew's have nothing to do with anime for the Jew fears the samurai.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Oct 8, 2019)

soy_king said:


> That's pretty dumb. What behavior are you referring to? For real, tell me exactly what sort of behavior were Jews doing in England in 1290 that justifies expulsion? Were they killing Christian children to make matzah?
> 
> EDIT: Up until 1948, expulsions occurred in Christian Europe, and they expelled Muslims and Pagans too. The Arabs expelled Jews recently because they got salty that their "professional armies" couldn't exterminate 600k holocaust survivors



Just the usual biz.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The US gives $3 billion a year to Israel (less than one percent of Israel's GDP) and they spend most of it on US manufactured weapons (by treaty, if I recall). That seems like a pretty good investment considering the strong trading ties the two countries have, and let's not forget all the innovation that Israel provides to the US economy.
> 
> Can the same really be said of countries like Iraq or Afghanistan, both of whom receive more US aid annually than Israel does?


And the Israeli government keeps asking for less money


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Oct 8, 2019)

Ambidextype said:


> I already said my piece of what I think about jews but it bears repeating. There are good enough reasons to be suspicious of jews, I say. America gives away billions of dollars to Israel every year and we have no idea where they spend on it. America engaged in a middle east war nobody in America wants but mainstream media seem to be actively cheerleading and it seems to benefit Israel for one way or another but never to American Interest.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Jewish interest groups in America like ADL and SPLC that seem to have influence on Silicon Valley who they choose to censor. And Roe Vs Wade was made to be a huge issue that mainstream media made a huge deal out of Brett Kavanagh being nominated and starting a monumentally fucking stupid witch hunt (and Kavanagh was pretty much reticent about the issue that makes the outrage endlessly fucking exceptional). In fact they seem to generate this witch hunt against white males so much, a few minorities get the impressions that if they start the race crime hoax, they will get a few minutes of fame, hence why there were a few Jussie Smollets wannabes this year.  I don't mean to make a boogieman out of jews or anything but there's certain things that need to be pointed out instead of getting swept under the carpet like that Epstein suicide thing.
> 
> I think I'm going to add, I despise this in-group preference going on with the certain race. Jews do that but my Asian country does it too. A lot of them move to Western countries but they don't try to adapt to the culture of that other country. They still try to live like how they lived in their own countries marrying the people from their same countries. I can understand with first generation but with second generation, I think they need to open up. If I'm annoyed with my own country doing this, I'm also annoyed with jewish people doing this.


I'm sorry what did you said? I can't hear you with so much Jewish dick inside my mouth ears and all the other orifices. 
I'll just assume you're anti-semite.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 9, 2019)

Cryonic Haunted Bullets said:


> If the Jews really have controlled most of the Western world since the end of WWII, then they are the best leaders of all time, as that stretch of time has been the greatest period of peace and prosperity in world history. There wasn't even any bloodshed;  "dirty kikes" took over the financial and media sectors by... _living in tight-knit communities, helping each other, and being intelligent and innovative?_ THE HORROR! All the Jewish Conspiracy tells me is that we need _more and further-reaching_ Jewish control, not less.


Look up Fugu plan


> In 1919 Japan fought alongside the anti-Semitic White Russians against the Communists. At that time the White Russians introduced the Japanese to the book, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion. The Japanese studied the book and, according to all accounts, naively believed its propaganda. Their reaction was immediate and forceful - they formulated a plan to encourage Jewish settlement and investment into Manchuria. People with such wealth and power as the Jews possess, the Japanese determined, are exactly the type of people with whom we want to do business!


http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?24937-Japanese-liked-the-Jews-Fugu-Plan
tl;dr: Antisemitic propaganda backfired and Japan wanted to import Jews to economically exploit people. Japan = only people to read Protocols of the Elders of Zion and think "hmm... let's exploit these Jews for fun and profit" and now everyone is a weeboo.


----------



## millais (Oct 9, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Look up Fugu plan
> 
> http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?24937-Japanese-liked-the-Jews-Fugu-Plan
> tl;dr: Antisemitic propaganda backfired and Japan wanted to import Jews to economically exploit people. Japan = only people to read Protocols of the Elders of Zion and think "hmm... let's exploit these Jews for fun and profit" and now everyone is a weeboo.


I think they probably also saw all the "Baghdadi Jews" in Colonial Asia making bank and assumed all Jews were high up in the world of international finance and capital. Even before the arrival of Russian Civil War refugees and Nazi persecution refugees, those "Baghdadi Jews" were an outsized proportion among the powerful merchants and bankers of Shanghai, Singapore, Hong Kong, etc.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 9, 2019)

Ambidextype said:


> I already said my piece of what I think about jews but it bears repeating. There are good enough reasons to be suspicious of jews, I say. America gives away billions of dollars to Israel every year and we have no idea where they spend on it. America engaged in a middle east war nobody in America wants but mainstream media seem to be actively cheerleading and it seems to benefit Israel for one way or another but never to American Interest.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Jewish interest groups in America like ADL and SPLC that seem to have influence on Silicon Valley who they choose to censor. And Roe Vs Wade was made to be a huge issue that mainstream media made a huge deal out of Brett Kavanagh being nominated and starting a monumentally fucking stupid witch hunt (and Kavanagh was pretty much reticent about the issue that makes the outrage endlessly fucking exceptional). In fact they seem to generate this witch hunt against white males so much, a few minorities get the impressions that if they start the race crime hoax, they will get a few minutes of fame, hence why there were a few Jussie Smollets wannabes this year.  I don't mean to make a boogieman out of jews or anything but there's certain things that need to be pointed out instead of getting swept under the carpet like that Epstein suicide thing.
> 
> I think I'm going to add, I despise this in-group preference going on with the certain race. Jews do that but my Asian country does it too. A lot of them move to Western countries but they don't try to adapt to the culture of that other country. They still try to live like how they lived in their own countries marrying the people from their same countries. I can understand with first generation but with second generation, I think they need to open up. If I'm annoyed with my own country doing this, I'm also annoyed with jewish people doing this.



You're such a schizophrenic antisemite for disliking the same thing in jews what you would dislike about others doing the same.




Manwithn0n0men said:


> And the Israeli government keeps asking for less money



Imagine believing that.


----------



## Path Started (Oct 11, 2019)

How about how the jews have a ritual about killing chickens for fun and use traffic cones to drain the blood then just leave them lying around.

They have this thing called Kaporos where they order loads of chickens in specifically to be killed just for laughs.









						Chickens as Kaporos: A Story of Witnessing and Rescue
					

A harrowing eyewitness account of a chickens as Kaporos event in New York and an eye opening story of a rescued baby chicken named Isa.




					freefromharm.org
				












						Animal cruelty in New York 2016 Jewish chicken ritual kapparot
					

kaparot is a customary Jewish atonement ritual practiced by some ultra-orthodox Jewish on the eve of Yom Kippur. This is a practice in which a person waves a...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Activists Protest Kaporos Chicken Ritual Sacrifice
					

Before Yom Kippur, tens of thousands of ultra-Orthodox Jews, including young children, gather in the streets of Brooklyn to swing chickens around their heads...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Kaporos The Movie, 2016
					

Before Yom Kippur, the Jewish day of atonement, tens of thousands of ultra-Orthodox Jews in Brooklyn, NY, partake in a sacrificial ritual called Kaporos. Dur...




					www.youtube.com
				












						How To End Kaporos
					

This is how we end Kaporos once and for all! #NoKaporos #NoKaporos2020 #KaporosCancelled #CancelKaporos #EndKaporos #AttackTheWall #NoMoreSabbath #Kaporos #K...




					www.youtube.com
				




This guy is suggesting people fuck with their imaginary string  which allows the jews to "carry" on the sabbath.

The mental illness involved with these people who just want to kill chickens for a laugh is astounding and incredibly interesting.


----------

